# Mojave Royal



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been very briefly dipping my toes in genetics and have been reading a bit on the NERD site.

Firstly, is Mojave a co-dominant trait?

If so, if you breed a visable het Mojave to a visable het Mojave you will get Super Mojave??

I've never seen these advertised so am thinking maybe ive got something wrong...but at the same time ive never seen any '100% het for Mojave' advertised either!!

Thanks guys,
Gary.

p.s. I also wouldnt mind a list of dominant/co-dominant traits if someone wouldnt mind.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i didnt think there was such thing as visual het mojaves?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Mojave is a visible het, as it is a codominant trait.

The homozygous mojave is a blue eyed leucistic, and tends to be referred to as such rather than a super mojave.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Well the way i read it is co-dominant is a visial het for dominant...if that makes sence.

So for example using a pastel...a co-dominant pastel bred with a co-dominant pastel gives you dominant pastels (or super pastels).

So in a way that makes co-dominant traits visial hets for the dominant trait.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

ooo thats how it is :lol2:


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I may be looking at this a bit too basically then but to get the blue eyed leucistic you breed a Mojave with a Mojave?

If not, what DO you get breeding Mojave with a Mojave? as with pastels it appears to be pastel bred to pastel gives super pastels.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I just put mojave with mojave and came up with super mojave HAHA


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

GazEmm said:


> Well the way i read it is co-dominant is a visial het for dominant...if that makes sence.
> 
> So for example using a pastel...a co-dominant pastel bred with a co-dominant pastel gives you dominant pastels (or super pastels).
> 
> So in a way that makes co-dominant traits visial hets for the dominant trait.


No, a trait is either recessive, codominant, or dominant. It can only be one!

Simply put, dominants have no "super" form. So spider is often thought of as a dominant gene, as there is no super spider.

Codominants have a super form. Pastel gives a different look (super pastel) when homozygous, so it's codominant.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

GazEmm said:


> I may be looking at this a bit too basically then but to get the blue eyed leucistic you breed a Mojave with a Mojave?
> 
> If not, what DO you get breeding Mojave with a Mojave? as with pastels it appears to be pastel bred to pastel gives super pastels.


Breeding mojave to mojave would statistically give you:

1/4 normal
1/2 mojave
1/4 "super mojave" - blue eyed leucistic

Blue eyed lucies can also be bred from other combinations, but the super mojave is probably the most common.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Right, i think im following.

So is Mojave a dominant trait as apposed to co-dominant?

From what i understand co-domianant x co-cominant gives dominant, right?


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Right i think i do get it all now.

Many thanks for the help!!

You may have some more questions off me soon :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> Right, i think im following.
> 
> So is Mojave a dominant trait as apposed to co-dominant?
> 
> From what i understand co-domianant x co-cominant gives dominant, right?


This is wrong. Confusing codominant with heterozygous and dominant with homozygous is one of the most widespread mistakes in herper genetics. 

Mojave is a codominant mutant gene because a snake with one Mojave mutant gene paired with a normal gene does not look normal and does not look like a snake with two Mojave mutant genes. A snake with one Mojave mutant gene paired with a normal gene is heterozygous despite not looking normal.

Mating two snakes with one Mojave mutant gene paired with a normal gene produces
1/4 homozygous Mojave = two Mojave mutant genes = blue-eyed leucistic
2/4 heterozygous Mojave = one Mojave mutant gene paired with a normal gene = the Mojaves in the classified ads
1/4 homozygous normal = 2 normal genes = the appearance expected of normal royal pythons.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

By the way, a dominant mutant gene is one where a creature with two copies of the mutant gene looks line a creature with one copy of the mutant gene paired with a normal gene. And neither looks like a creature with two normal genes. One example is the mutant gene that turns domestic pigeons solid black.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah think i got there in the end...got a little confused first by some of the replies and i think it was the 'blue eyed leucistic' instead of 'super mojave' that got me!!

Like i said, only just started to read up on this kind of thing quickly so assumed dominant was always called super...obviously not the case.

Clearly lots to learn...but again thanks for the replies, doubt ill get my head around it all otherwise so watch out for Q's from me HAHA


----------

